# Canon announces the Canon IVY CLIQ+ (Zoemini S) and Canon IVY CLIQ (Zoemini C) instant camera printers



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 28, 2019)

> *Update:* In North America, these cameras will be called the IVY CLIQ+ and IVY CLIQ, you can see the Canon USA press release here.
> *Preorder at Adorama:*
> 
> Canon IVY CLIQ+ $159
> ...




[url=https://www.canonrumors.com/canon-announces-the-canon-zoemini-s-and-canon-zoemini-c-instant-camera-printers/]Continue reading...


----------



## uri.raz (Mar 28, 2019)

What's the lens' focal length (35mm equivalent)?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 28, 2019)

uri.raz said:


> What's the lens' focal length (35mm equivalent)?



I can't find that information anywhere, maybe the Canon USA press release will touch on it in an hour or two.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 28, 2019)

uri.raz said:


> What's the lens' focal length (35mm equivalent)?


25.4mm f/2.2 lens


----------



## Del Paso (Mar 28, 2019)

Cute!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 28, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> 25.4mm f/2.2 lens



Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 28, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Thanks!


Seems rather asinine on Canon UK’s part. It’s a camera. Specification? 5 or 8 megapixels. But let’s list the 14 different combinations of indicator lights and what they all mean. WTF?


----------



## uri.raz (Mar 28, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> 25.4mm f/2.2 lens



Yeah, lets encourage people to take photos of themselves from up close with wide lenses, and see if they complain.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 28, 2019)

I've added the Canon USA press release for the IVY CLIQ+ and IVY CLIQ. The names for North America I guess.


----------



## NetMage (Mar 28, 2019)

Still waiting for a 3x4 version.


----------



## takesome1 (Mar 28, 2019)

I thought print was dead.

It is just my opinion, but it doesn't seem like a very good idea.
Whoever thought this up at Canon is a true marketing genius.
Promoting tech advancement over the Polaroid One Step.
A proof of his genius in that he was able to convince Canon to move this direction.
For the camera, not so much.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 28, 2019)

takesome1 said:


> I thought print was dead.
> 
> It is just my opinion, but it doesn't seem like a very good idea.
> Whoever thought this up at Canon is a true marketing genius.
> ...



Perhaps you weren't aware that the Fuji Instax is like the biggest selling camera in the world.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 28, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Perhaps you weren't aware that the Fuji Instax is like the biggest selling camera in the world.



And these cameras at least look better than the Fuji.


----------



## justawriter (Mar 28, 2019)

It's a gimmick, but that's not a bad thing. If youth is their target audience getting them used to the idea that they can use a camera that isn't a phone might make them more likely to pick up a better camera when they get older. Who knows, maybe even the idea that prints are fun may even come back into style.


----------



## takesome1 (Mar 28, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Perhaps you weren't aware that the Fuji Instax is like the biggest selling camera in the world.



Maybe this is like Canon's mirror-less release. They wait years or decades to release their version of a body.
Then they capture the majority of the market share.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 28, 2019)

In my opinion, print is not dead and never has been. In the old days, when a walk to school was in knee deep snow and uphill both ways, we printed because we had to. Now we print only what we want to print. No more waiting for the processor to get back with us to see how things turned out. I still get stuff printed. The difference is I don't have boxes full of printed photos I never would have printed to begin with. The young are going to love this. I think the success of Fuji with a similar line proves that. Good for Canon! Good for Fuji too!


----------



## mensaf (Mar 28, 2019)

There's no shortage of instant cameras in the events I cover. They're not going anywhere soon.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 28, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I've added the Canon USA press release for the IVY CLIQ+ and IVY CLIQ. The names for North America I guess.


Zoemini is too hard for us 'Mericans to pronounce.


----------



## flip314 (Mar 28, 2019)

but is there a crop for 4K?


----------



## takesome1 (Mar 28, 2019)

flip314 said:


> but is there a crop for 4K?



No but there is a flip book video function but you will have to buy additional film.
It wasn't very thought out very well, if your kids ever peel the back of one of your frames the video will glitch and freeze.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Mar 28, 2019)

ethanz said:


> And these cameras at least look better than the Fuji.


In addition, if I'm understanding the release correctly, these will 'store' the photo for later download/ tweaking/ whatever, as well as printing out a 2x3 mini print - whereas the Instaxs (or at least the ones my kids have) are more akin to a polaroid: one instant print and that's it.

Seems like the Zoemini (or Ivy Cliq?) might be a hybrid - best of both?

I'd like to see if the concept got rolled out into something a little more pro - imagine the wonders for travel photogs if you could take digital photo of locals for back at work, but could hand over a 2x3 there and then to your subject!


----------



## magarity (Mar 28, 2019)

One thing is for sure, at 159 and 99, the profits will be in print refills. Interestingly the pre order link has the cameras but not refills. Any idea what those will cost?


----------



## QuisUtDeus (Mar 28, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> In my opinion, print is not dead and never has been. In the old days, when a walk to school was in knee deep snow and uphill both ways, we printed because we had to. Now we print only what we want to print. No more waiting for the processor to get back with us to see how things turned out. I still get stuff printed. The difference is I don't have boxes full of printed photos I never would have printed to begin with. The young are going to love this. I think the success of Fuji with a similar line proves that. Good for Canon! Good for Fuji too!



There are some of us for whom print really is dead; I haven't printed a pic in... a very long time. It was years ago, pics of my dad's dog. My dad who still doesn't have a dumb cell phone (his mother, meanwhile, has a smartphone).

I think, more than age, it's a matter of lifestyle. Not long ago I counted that I'd had more than ten addresses in a decade, and that's a lot of moves to drag albums or wall-hanging prints through. Having them all digitally is much more convenient. Meanwhile, my dad has moved... twice in my lifetime, and once was before I can remember. He doesn't understand why I don't like printed photos, or paper books. Their downsides don't really apply to him.

Now of course, moving frequently is a lot more common for younger folks...


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 28, 2019)

QuisUtDeus said:


> There are some of us for whom print really is dead; I haven't printed a pic in... a very long time. It was years ago, pics of my dad's dog. My dad who still doesn't have a dumb cell phone (his mother, meanwhile, has a smartphone).
> 
> I think, more than age, it's a matter of lifestyle. Not long ago I counted that I'd had more than ten addresses in a decade, and that's a lot of moves to drag albums or wall-hanging prints through. Having them all digitally is much more convenient. Meanwhile, my dad has moved... twice in my lifetime, and once was before I can remember. He doesn't understand why I don't like printed photos, or paper books. Their downsides don't really apply to him.
> 
> Now of course, moving frequently is a lot more common for younger folks...


Growing up in the military (Dad was a Marine for 28 years) and myself spending time in the U.S. Army and The United States Marine Corps (went to basic training for both. The marines did not consider Army training to be military training.  ), I've moved more than 23+ times. It used to be we shot a roll of film and took it to the lab. Everything got printed. Now I just print my favorites. I'll probably have photo books done of my favorites because once I die... I'd imagine so will the digitals as technology advances. I love books, so that will be my route. Somebody down the line will thank me. 

No doubt print is dead for some. I think the comment was that print is dead, period, in a blanket statement sort of way that applies to everyone, and that there is no market. Not true.


----------



## dirtyvu (Mar 28, 2019)

Wow! If the Canon can act as both a standalone camera /printer and as a printer to a smartphone, that's a nice design. I have a Polaroid zink printer that connects to my smartphone but I would love to have it be a standalone camera /printer sometimes.


----------



## gbc (Mar 28, 2019)

justawriter said:


> It's a gimmick, but that's not a bad thing. If youth is their target audience getting them used to the idea that they can use a camera that isn't a phone might make them more likely to pick up a better camera when they get older. Who knows, maybe even the idea that prints are fun may even come back into style.


Plus, with kids so used to digital camera these days, they'll probably just click away indiscriminately... and that will generate a LOT of film sales.


----------



## gbc (Mar 28, 2019)

I like having prints of photos, and the other day I tried to get a roll of film developed for the first time in at least a dozen years. It took me FOREVER to find a CVS or Walgreens or Target that still had a staffed photo desk where I could drop off the film. And it took THREE WEEKS to get the film back, and they lost one of the rolls.

So... I can see the appeal of an instant camera.


----------



## Expat Photographer (Mar 29, 2019)

takesome1 said:


> I thought print was dead.
> 
> It is just my opinion, but it doesn't seem like a very good idea.
> Whoever thought this up at Canon is a true marketing genius.
> ...




LOL

Every analyst and his brother wrote an article about Canon's stock today. This was one of the easiest product development and launch decisions in the history of photography. Largest and most profitable camera maker on planet goes after sector with most units moved, on the planet.

Yeah, not a "very good idea" at all... lol


----------



## Expat Photographer (Mar 29, 2019)

gbc said:


> I like having prints of photos, and the other day I tried to get a roll of film developed for the first time in at least a dozen years. It took me FOREVER to find a CVS or Walgreens or Target that still had a staffed photo desk where I could drop off the film. And it took THREE WEEKS to get the film back, and they lost one of the rolls.
> 
> So... I can see the appeal of an instant camera.



College kids could be huge here. The standard 7% of gross ad spend can easily be dismissed here in return for branding and lifecycle tracking and conversions. Whatever CRM paradigm Canon uses, they're drooling over the data alone, much less the potential product up-sales as customers graduate. Just single digit percentages, 2%, 3%, 5% conversion rates to say a Rebel camera is great for Canon.

It's predictable to the point of utter boringness, solid as the Rock of Gibraltar, and typical Canon, which of course helped them become a behemoth while other camera companies are struggling.


----------



## bf (Mar 29, 2019)

How to instantly burn a $100 bill!


----------



## takesome1 (Mar 29, 2019)

Expat Photographer said:


> LOL
> 
> Every analyst and his brother wrote an article about Canon's stock today. This was one of the easiest product development and launch decisions in the history of photography. Largest and most profitable camera maker on planet goes after sector with most units moved, on the planet.
> 
> Yeah, not a "very good idea" at all... lol



The analyst must not have been persuasive. CAJ was down 20 cents at close.
The stock didn't move any direction of significance.
Maybe Wall Street already had this brilliant move already factored in the price.


----------



## Expat Photographer (Mar 29, 2019)

takesome1 said:


> The analyst must not have been persuasive. CAJ was down 20 cents at close.
> The stock didn't move any direction of significance.
> Maybe Wall Street already had this brilliant move already factored in the price.



You probably should have actually read a couple articles, instead of just spending 12 seconds on Google then pretending you know what's going on.

It's above PSAR of course, hence saying there wasn't an analyst impact is just mathematically false. PSAR, literally, determines trend and impact on trend so CAJ being above PSAR proves the exact opposite of what you said.

As analyst after analyst mentioned yesterday the over 325 million average volume on 1.35 billion outstandings is in part why everyone's talking about moving the rating to a 1. 

Pointing out the close and not mentioning the profit taking after the rally and daily high was just facepalm worthy. Didn't move in any direction of significance? Yesterday's volume and flat close after profit taking still puts the 5 day as the highest YTD rally. Largest rally of the year, and you conclude no significant directional move?! That, literally, is exactly backwards.

Only on a camera site can people say a stock's biggest rally of the year, spurring massive talk among traders and analysts about a strong upgrade (with fantastic valuations: P/S and P/B of 1.11 and 1.24!) is evidence that the stock is doing poorly and the company did something dumb that day.

Utterly surreal...


----------



## takesome1 (Mar 29, 2019)

Expat Photographer said:


> * is evidence that the stock is doing poorly and the company did something dumb that day.*
> 
> Utterly surreal...



You made the initial stock comparison, I just followed up. Your whole point had no merit.

This release had no impact at all, no real evidence the release did anything, other than to offer you click bait for dozens of analyst. Perhaps you should do more research, analyst write for a reason.


----------



## Expat Photographer (Apr 4, 2019)

takesome1 said:


> You made the initial stock comparison, I just followed up. Your whole point had no merit.
> 
> This release had no impact at all, no real evidence the release did anything, other than to offer you click bait for dozens of analyst. Perhaps you should do more research, analyst write for a reason.




No merit? Only if you didn't read, or understand the detailed post I wrote.

Again, surreal...


----------



## takesome1 (Apr 5, 2019)

Expat Photographer said:


> No merit? Only if you didn't read, or understand the detailed post I wrote.
> Again, surreal...



You really are in your own little world. You really think your opinions give your argument merit.



Expat Photographer said:


> Only on a camera site can people say a stock's ......



Now that is an interesting lead in, since you are the one who first made stock comparisons. 

I wonder how many shares of CAJ you own. FWIW I sold all mine at 38 when it was obvious the camera market was in a slide. How did you fare?


----------

